# It is starting here too



## Dido (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Dido (Feb 26, 2014)

[/URL
[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/ndjn17j]


----------



## Ray (Feb 26, 2014)

...and here it's snowing again this morning.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm not sure whether your photos left me with hope or hopelessness. Its -27c with the wind chill here today. Nothing about this winter has been normal!!
Enjoy your blooms! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice, but those would look silly trying to grow in the 2-3" of snow we are getting today and the rest of the week.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 26, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Nice, but those would look silly trying to grow in the 2-3" of snow we are getting today and the rest of the week.



Plus the 5-8" supposed to arrive sun night-tues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 26, 2014)

My plants are still covered by 10-12" of old snow and ice.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 26, 2014)

All of us New Yorkers are still under snow, yet it's nice to see some color from Germany.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for sending some Spring cheer over our way. We're a good two months behind you!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 26, 2014)

To say nothing about our sub-zero nights! We are 20-30º F below normal.


----------



## abax (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm soooo envious. We're only getting hints of spring in KY and then more
rain and cold temps. aaacccckkkkkk!


----------



## ALToronto (Feb 28, 2014)

Yeah, but I bet the skiing in Germany is pretty miserable right now!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 1, 2014)

Yep, spring is kind of springing here, too. One of my favorite winter blooms are hellebores. Though, I'm 99.3893% sure my absolute favorite is the Eastern U.S. native wax mahonia. Not only are the flowers bright yellow, my favorite color, they have a strong citrus scent. It's similar to a lot of citrus scented cleansers but better.


----------



## abax (Mar 1, 2014)

Dido has Cat Magic going for him! Very pretty cat.


----------



## Dido (Mar 15, 2014)

more and more start to flower
magnolia will open soon and the first paeonie already in bud, really crazy this year here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 15, 2014)

So jealous.


----------



## Dido (Apr 25, 2014)

Flowers from 4 weeks ago


----------



## Dido (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2014)

You are still weeks ahead of us. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, you are about 3 weeks behind us. We're coming into mid spring now. Rose season.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2014)

Still jealous.


----------



## Dido (Apr 26, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Well, you are about 3 weeks behind us. We're coming into mid spring now. Rose season.



This pics was nearly 4 weeks ago 

Roses have already buds too here
Some of them did not even lost the leaves from last year


----------



## Dido (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Dido (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Dido (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Dido (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Dido (May 14, 2014)




----------



## SlipperFan (May 14, 2014)

:clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 15, 2014)

Spring has sprung!


----------



## Dido (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Dido (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Dido (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Dido (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Dido (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice! What is the yellow flowering shrub that looks like winter jasmine?


----------



## Dido (Jun 17, 2014)

It is a kind of Genista germanica if I remember correct but no idea which hybrid


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2014)

People here on Slippertalk have marvelous gardens!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 21, 2014)

wonderful.
I love fuschias - too hot here.


----------



## ZWUM (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow! Incredible! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dido (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2014)

Mmmmm -- cherry pie!


----------



## nathalie (Jun 29, 2014)

They are late ...


----------



## kellyincville (Jun 29, 2014)

Everything is running late here. It looks like harvest for grapes in our area is going to be about three weeks behind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

